
Ask HN: Why do many startups use app.*.com - cycomachead
It seems like an increasing number of startups are using app.startup.com as the domain for their main app - but I seldom see this with larger companies.<p>Is there a particular reason?
======
typicalrunt
To separate the marketing website (www.) with the webapp (app.).

It allows you to scale one independently of the other, and you can have
different codebase and deployment workflows.

